# Microsoft Office ohne Microsoftkonto installieren



## taks (17. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Ich steh grad kurz vor einem Nervenzusammenbruch.
Ich versuche ein Office 2016 zu installieren und aktivieren und zwar ohne Microsoftkonto.

Nach ewiger Sucherei hab ich von Microsoft eine Installationsdatei für Office 2016 gefunden. 
Soweit so gut. Lies sich alles installieren. 

Aber wenn ich nun den Aktivierungskey eingeben will, verlangt er wieder ein Konto    

Google brachte mich nicht wirklich weiter drum dachte ich einer von euch kennt da vielleicht einen Weg wie ich Office ohne Konto aktiviert bekomme 


Gruss taks


----------



## nur (17. Oktober 2017)

es gibt auf legalem weg für office 2016 aktivierung offline nur noch die telefonische aktivierung

edit: falls telefonisch nicht funzt


----------

